# Our New Home on the Road



## Paymaster (Oct 16, 2018)

We decided to bite the bullet and get us a motor home. We have paid off our house this month and decided to stay in debt.  But we love camping/RVing and wanted something new to do us till we're too old to go anymore. Here are some pics.


----------



## 3ringer (Oct 16, 2018)

Very nice. Enjoy your travels


----------



## cohuttahunter (Oct 16, 2018)

Great rig.  Enjoy! Don't worry about debt, can't take the money with you as the old saying goes.


----------



## GAGE (Oct 16, 2018)

Congrats to you all, I hope you have miles and miles of great times!


----------



## NugeForPres (Oct 16, 2018)

Very nice!  Hope you put many a mile on it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 16, 2018)

Sweet ride,,,,good times ahead,,,,


----------



## Buck70 (Oct 16, 2018)

Very nice. I'm envious. Enjoy it. Looks like a lot fun times ahead.


----------



## Duff (Oct 16, 2018)

Wow! What a great looking RV Mr Pay!!

Hope your family enjoys it!!!

Need a spot for the Akorn. Lol


----------



## Rackbuster (Oct 16, 2018)

She gonna let you carry that to piedmont David? That's nice and don't blame you.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 17, 2018)

Duff said:


> Wow! What a great looking RV Mr Pay!!
> 
> Hope your family enjoys it!!!
> 
> Need a spot for the Akorn. Lol



Thanks. The Akorn JR will fit nicely. Might take it to R. Shaefer Heard camp ground West Point Lake weekend after next.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 17, 2018)

Rackbuster said:


> She gonna let you carry that to piedmont David? That's nice and don't blame you.



No, Piedmont is a big no no with Mrs. Paymaster!

Thanks everyone. We are very excited.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Oct 17, 2018)

Looks really nice, enjoy while you can.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2018)

Very Nice! You will enjoy that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2018)

Very Nice rig David, wish y'all the best of times.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Oct 24, 2018)

now that's nice, hope you guys enjoy it


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Oct 24, 2018)

Congrats. She is beautiful.  Now with the new rolling house. Home is wherever you stop. Hope you and the wife, have many great trips in the mobile home.


----------



## martinc (Oct 25, 2018)

Thats a nice rig there Mr. Pay. I told the wife if I ever buy another RV that it'll have to be something we can drive.


Martin


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 25, 2018)

Sweet! Get Good Sam's insurance. You won't regret it.


----------



## Dialer (Oct 27, 2018)

We bought a ‘92 31 footer with 115,000 miles on it....Crazy right?  We have’nt regretted a minute of it.  Runs and drives great!   Congratulations!


----------



## karen936 (Oct 27, 2018)

congratulations


----------



## poohbear (Oct 28, 2018)

Nice looking rig injoy!


----------



## Bam Bam (Feb 17, 2019)

I Hadn't Been On Here in Awhile, That's Nice, Hope You Have Many Years of Enjoyment With That Rig!!!


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 18, 2019)

Enjoy Pay!


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 27, 2019)

Bout to do our third trip. Be doing a month and a week at Gulf State Park in Gulf Shores Alabama.


----------

